# Eat the World with Emeril Lagasse



## skilletlicker

If you're into food porn, you might want to check out this show. I just found it on Amazon Video. There are only six episodes so far. The first is in Scandinavia and I enjoyed it a lot even though it doesn't have much to do with what passes for cooking in my house. I think there are only six episodes so far. I will definitely watch the other five.


----------



## CraigC

I'm sick and tired of these travel "food" shows. It was refreshing to see that Tyler Florence's "Test Kitchen" is an actual cooking show.


----------



## lyndalou

CraigC said:


> I'm sick and tired of these travel "food" shows. It was refreshing to see that Tyler Florence's "Test Kitchen" is an actual cooking show.



A real cooking show...who knew? What network is it on? I miss Sara Moulton...sigh


----------



## CraigC

lyndalou said:


> A real cooking show...who knew? What network is it on? I miss Sara Moulton...sigh



Food Network. Sara, I believe is on Create and often airs on Saturdays.


----------



## CraigC

Tyler made some burgers with ground chuck and short ribs in the second episode. The coolest thing were the potato buns from a batter placed in one of those containers that get charged with CO2. The CO2 was the "leavening" agent. He squirted the batter into 4" muffin pan, into the convection oven @ 400 F for 7 minutes.


----------



## Andy M.

CraigC said:


> Tyler made some burgers with ground chuck and short ribs in the second episode. The coolest thing were the potato buns from a batter placed in one of those containers that get charged with CO2. The CO2 was the "leavening" agent. He squirted the batter into 4" muffin pan, into the convection oven @ 400 F for 7 minutes.



I watched that Tyler episode yesterday.  While the bun technique was interesting, I found the show, as a whole, to be slow.  It seemed he was trying to stretch 15 minutes of content to fill a half hour show.


----------

